# Good number of eggs fertilised but few making it to blast stage



## Always_ hoping (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Crystal, 
Could you please help me?
I had ICSI last year and produced a good number of eggs and our fertilisation rate was good, but few made it to blastocyst stage (1 or 2 out of 15). Is there anything that can be done to increase the number of embryos that go to blast in my next treatment? And what do you think is the reason that most of them are stopping before day 5? They were ok on day 3. 


Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Always_ hoping said:


> Hi Crystal,
> Could you please help me?
> I had ICSI last year and produced a good number of eggs and our fertilisation rate was good, but few made it to blastocyst stage (1 or 2 out of 15). Is there anything that can be done to increase the number of embryos that go to blast in my next treatment? And what do you think is the reason that most of them are stopping before day 5? They were ok on day 3.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

The number of blastocysts you got was perhaps slightly low but well within the range that we often see. It is impossible to see any trends after just one cycle but i would not be concerned at this stage that so many stopped at day 3, this is something that happens a lot, hence blastocyst culture being so effective at choosing the strongest embryos from a group on day 3.

Best wishes


----------

